# A rewarding walk through the woods.



## wareagle700 (May 12, 2014)

Shot these yesterday. Never thought I would stumble upon some of these, especially in the same day.



M00_0862 by Bland Mathews, on Flickr


M00_0936 by Bland Mathews, on Flickr
[url=https://flic.kr/p/ni9gwf]
	
M00_0931 by Bland Mathews, on FlickrBland Mathews, on Flickr


M00_0926 by Bland Mathews, on Flickr


M00_0923 by Bland Mathews, on Flickr


King Snake by Bland Mathews, on Flickr


King Snake3 by Bland Mathews, on Flickr


King Snake1 by Bland Mathews, on Flickr


----------



## carver (May 12, 2014)

You need to do a walk about more often,those are awesome


----------



## howardsrock (May 12, 2014)

Agreed.... You need to walk more!  Fantastic shots.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 12, 2014)

WOW Eagle those are simply AWESOME 


Those fawns shots are just to COOL


----------



## flintdiver (May 12, 2014)

Great documentation of a piebald fawn. Check out the short nose/goat like nose that they usually have. The kingsnake shots are great too !


----------



## rex upshaw (May 12, 2014)

Great pics.


----------



## wvdawg (May 12, 2014)

Wow!  Awesome discoveries and fantastic shots of them.  Way to go!


----------



## cre8foru (May 12, 2014)

Amazing shots. What a great day you had.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 12, 2014)

Awesome, amazing shots.

Priceless of the fawns.  That was very special.  Beautiful. Nature at her best.


----------



## mlbfish (May 12, 2014)

Beautiful shots


----------



## dotties cutter (May 13, 2014)

Natures bounty is out there for us all even when it is not hunting season. All we need do is get out there and we find great trophies. Wonderful pictures, thanks.


----------



## wareagle700 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks yall. Opportunities like that really make me want to purchase some pro glass. I think a Nikon 70-200 2.8 and 1.4TC is in my future.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2014)

Wareagle700, you have captured some things here that 99.9 percent of the rest of the world will never get a chance to experiences such as this.  These photos are really beautiful.  These two fawns appear to have been born not very long before you came across them which is evident by the flies still on them.

I also love the photo of such a beautiful Kingsnake too.  I would love to have several of these on my property.  My family always had a couple of Kingsnakes around our house during our growing up years.  Unfortunately, I haven't seen a Kingsnake in the wild for several years now.

Thanks for sharing these incredible photos.


----------



## howardsrock (May 14, 2014)

wareagle700 said:


> Thanks yall. Opportunities like that really make me want to purchase some pro glass. I think a Nikon 70-200 2.8 and 1.4TC is in my future.



Go for it.  By far my favorite lens.  It stays on.  As far as the teleconverter goes, I have it but don't use it much.  I would recommend holding off on buying that right out of the gate.  My only point is that it is kind of a pain in the *** and I rarely find it really useful.  Just my opinion....


----------



## GAJoe (May 15, 2014)

great captures!


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 15, 2014)

Good thing you didn't accidentally step on these fawns! 
They are camo'd very effectively that's for sure. 
Those flies must drive them crazy BTW.


----------

